

An Abundance Of Money - davidiach
http://rationalconspiracy.com/2013/03/07/an-abundance-of-money/

======
qwerta
Shortage of capital is very real if there is no reliable way to measure 'human
capital' or 'social capital'. Typically new markets or new technology.

